# Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop



## kokirie (14. September 2011)

Hallo liebe gemeinde!

Ich habe hier mal eine Frage zu einem ausgewogenen Fischbesatz für ein 1 ha großes Gewässer. Es soll nur geringfügig in den nächsten Jahren befischt werden.
Zum Teich:

Größe 1 ha
Tiefe bis 1.20 m
Schilfgürtel komplett vorhanden
Hornkraut zu 80% der Wasserfläche
sauberes, klares Wasser, wird von uns mehrmals im Jahr aus einem kleinen Bach aufgefüllt(Verdunstungsmenge)
ca 20 cm Schlammstärke

Zur zeit befinden sich darin große Mengen verbutteter Rotaugen, Barsche und ziemlich viele Goldfische. Diese stammen sicher aus dem Überschuss mancher Gartenteichbesitzer.
Wir wollen aber nun den Teich ausgeglichener gestalten was den Fischbesatz betrifft. gesetzt sollen K2 Karpfen, Schleien und vor allem hechte. Auf zander wollen wir bewusst verzichten, da die Sichtigkeit des wassers sehr hoch ist. Des weiteren sollen auch Graser gesetzt werden. 
Da wir beide "nur" Angler sind, sind wir mit den Mengen die optimal für das Biotop wären ein bißl überfordert. Es wäre sehr nett, wenn die Fachleute unter euch uns ein paar weiterbringende Tipps geben könntet, was die zu besetzenden mengen betrifft.

MfG, Maik und Mario


----------



## Sneep (15. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*

Hallo,

vor dem Besatz ist zuerst einmal der vorhandene Fischbestand in Ordnung zu bringen. Wenn Verbuttungen auftreten, heißt dass, es gibt zu wenig Nahrung bzw zu viele Fische. 

Da setze ich dann nicht noch  Fische dazu!

Wenn es möglich ist (ablassen?) sollten die verbutteten Rotaugen und Barsche entnommen werden, die Goldfische ohnehin.
Ist das nicht möglich, mit der Angel und mit Reusen die verbutteten Fische dezimieren. 

Vor der Barschlaichzeit Reisigbündel ins Wasser legen und danach mitsamt dem Barschlaich entnehnen,

In diesem Fall sofortiger Besatz mit H0 (Hechtbrut im Mai). Da reicht 1 Brütling/Meter Ufer.

Dein Gewässer mit klarem Wasser und Kraut, ist ein Hecht-Schleien-Typ Gewässer.In ein solches Gewässer gehören Hechte, Schleien, Rotfedern und Karauschen. In einen solchen Teich gehören keine Karpfen und keine Graser. Mit diesen beiden Arten, ändert sich der gesamte Typ des Gewässers hin zum Brassentyp. Solch ein Gewässer hat mit Karpfen, Brasen, Rotauge und Zander eine ganz anderer Lebensgemeinschaft. Deine Vorstellung mit Hecht und Schleie sowohl als Karpfen und Graser ist ein Widerspruch in sich. Hier heißt es nicht und, sondern oder.

Den Raubfischbestand vorübergehend absenken und vor der Laichzeit Besatz mit wenigen laichreifen Rotfedern und Schleien. Hechtbrut kann zur gleichen Zeit mit besetzt werden, größere Räuber erst nach einem Jahr.

Karpfen und Graser trüben das Gewässer ein, Karpfen durch ihr Wühlen, Graser indem sie mit ihrem Kot die Algen düngen. Dadurch zerstören diese Arten auch die Pflanzen. 

Da hier eine gewisse Reduzierung der Pflanzen erwünscht ist, kann man Karpfen in geringer Menge setzen. Verändert sich das Gewässer, sind diese aber auch wieder zu reduzieren.
Der Graser ist zur Eindämmung von Pflanzen untauglich. Es gibt keine Wirkung, oder alle Pflanzen sind verschwunden,  da gibt es nichts dazwischen.
Das ungestüme Wachstum der Pflanzen im Sommer bekommen die Graser auch nicht in den Griff, wohl aber die ersten Schößlinge im Frühjahr.
Die werden dann komplett gefressen, mit der Folge, dass es keine Pflanzen mehr gibt, solange Graser im Teich sind.

sneep


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*



kokirie schrieb:


> Es wäre sehr nett, wenn die Fachleute unter euch uns ein paar weiterbringende Tipps geben könntet, was die zu besetzenden mengen betrifft.
> 
> MfG, Maik und Mario


 

Lest einmal diese Broschüre, da könnt ihr Euch dann schon eine ganze Menge Wissen aneignen:

http://www.vdff-fischerei.de/filead...Heft_14_Besatzmassnahmen_Baer_et_al__2007.pdf


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (15. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*

Wie "Sneep" schon sagt würde ich den Teich erstmal Abfischen (wenn möglich). Und eine Bestandsaufnahme durchführen.

Barsche würde ich entfernen da sie in Teiche nicht gehören.

Da aber auch Karauschen kaum zu bekommen sind würde ich Karpfen besetzen aber in der Menge geringer als  Schleien.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Ausführung von "Sneep" an.


----------



## ivo (15. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*

Also Schleien, Karpfen, Hechte und Armurkarpfen schließen sich nicht aus.
Wobei m.E., Armurkarpfen den Pflanzenbewuchs lediglich im Zaun halten können, zurückdrängen werden sie den nur schwerlich.


----------



## Gardenfly (15. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Barsche würde ich entfernen da sie in Teiche nicht gehören.



???
das ist mit und den Barschen neu , das Barsche verbutten OK aber sie sind überall anzutreffen zum Teil vor allen anderen Fischarten (Pionierfisch).


----------



## Lütten (15. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*

moin,
kenn mich mit besatz ect. nicht aus, allerdings habe ich schon oft ähnliches wie: 

"Auf Zander wollen wir bewusst verzichten, da die Sichtigkeit des wassers sehr hoch ist."

Was hat es denn damit auf sich?! Zu klares wasser = nicht gut für zander oder was ?! 

Sorry für offtopic aber das interessiert mich.

gruß


----------



## Gardenfly (16. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*

@Lütten
Zander sind Freiwasserräuber im trüben Wasser oder ab Dämmerung aktiv,  -Zanderbrut stirbt sogar bei zu starken Lichteinfall.


----------



## Lütten (16. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*

hmm jo, macht sinn, danke für die "aufklärung"


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*

@ Gardenfly

Natürlich kommen Barsche in großen "Seen" vor, aber 1 ha Gewässer halte ich für Barsche zu klein da sie dort wie gesagt schnell verbutten.


----------



## feko (17. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*

Wodran liegt das denn jetzt eigentlich genau?
an den wenigen Räubern,oder der  begrenzten Nahrung?
glaube das ist ein sehr komplexes Thema.
Nur die Teichgröße bzw Tiefe sowie Nahrung können doch nicht der einzigste Grund sein-
oder reicht schon ein Mißstand bei sonst optimalen Bedingungen um über kurz oder lang für kleinwuchs zu sorgen?
vg


----------



## SchwalmAngler (21. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*

DON'T FEED THE TROLL !!!!

Was noch niemandem hier aufgefallen ist: Es handelt sich um ein Biotop. Biotope werden nicht bewirtschaftet, sondern sich selbst überlassen. Von daher ist die Diskussion über eine Besatz völlig unnötig.


----------



## Deep Down (24. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Was noch niemandem hier aufgefallen ist: Es handelt sich um ein Biotop. Biotope werden nicht bewirtschaftet, sondern sich selbst überlassen. Von daher ist die Diskussion über eine Besatz völlig unnötig.



So ist es! 

In Gewässer mit "verbutteten" Bestände dringt sowieso irgendwann der Raubfisch ein! 
Verbuttete Bestände in einem Biotop sind aber ansich bereits unvorstellbar!|kopfkrat

Also was ist es denn nun genau?#c


----------



## feko (25. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*

Denke der Ersteller meinte ein Gewässer was seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr bewirtschaftet wird und die Natur sich da ungestört breit macht.
So Gewässer gibts einige,und in vielen bildet sich eine vielvältige Tier und Pflanzenwelt.
in anderen setzen sich nur wenige Arten durch.
Man kann dann durchaus von einem Biotop sprechen,
Und meiner Meinung kann man diese auch vorsichtig fischereilich nutzen.
Oder auch durch Besatzmaßnahmen aufwerten-müssen ja nicht immer Fische sein,Sumpfdeckelschnecken,Aufhängen von Nistkästen zB.
Kenne einige Gewässer die sich selbst überlassen sind,seit vielen Jahren,und in denen abgeschottet nur kleine Weißfische vorkommen,die niemals größer wie 4 -5 cm werden.
Grade auch Schleie,was ja ein typischer Biotopfisch ist,neigt auch in diesen Gewässern zur verbuttung,obwohl da nie eingegriffen worden ist.
Biotop heißt nicht zwingend das dort keine menschlichen Eingriffe stattfinden.
vg


----------



## Sneep (26. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> DON'T FEED THE TROLL !!!!
> 
> Was noch niemandem hier aufgefallen ist: Es handelt sich um ein Biotop. Biotope werden nicht bewirtschaftet, sondern sich selbst überlassen. Von daher ist die Diskussion über eine Besatz völlig unnötig.




Hallo,


Das sehe ich im Grundsatz genau so.

Das sich selbst überlassen funktioniert aber nicht wenn  der Bestand bereits so vermurkst ist wie hier.
Die alten Besatzsünden muss ich abstellen, bevor ich das Gewässer sich selbst überlasse.

Der Begriff Biotop, bezeichnet eine Lebensgemeinschaft von Pflanzen und Tieren, ist also Wertfrei.

Ein Forellenbach ist ein Biotop, die Münchener Innenstadt aber auch. Ein Biotop ist daher nicht etwas besonders natürliches, wo der Mensch nicht eingreifen soll oder darf.

Aus dem Begriff "Biotop" , kann ich nichts über die Behandlung ableiten, schon gar nicht, dass ich nicht eingreifen darf. Viele Biotope sind sogar erst durch menschliches Eingreifen entstanden, so zum Beispiel Heideflächen durch Beweidung.

SnEEp


----------



## feko (26. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Viele Biotope sind sogar erst durch menschliches Eingreifen entstanden, so zum Beispiel Heideflächen durch Beweidung.
> 
> SnEEp


 
Oder müssen gepflegt werden,was oftmals sehr kosten,-und zeitintensiv ist.


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*

Was ich in diesem Teil des Forums immer so lese, macht mich echt stuzig. Ich selber besitze kein eigenes Gewässer, auch wenn es schon immer ein Traum war aber wenn man das alles hier immer so ließt, scheint es äußerst schwierig zu sein das biologische Gleichgewicht herzustellen und zu halten. Wie ich hier auch lese hast du keinerlei Wasserprobleme, denn die andere hälfte aus diesem Forumteil plagt ja immer über mangelnde Wasserquallität.

Ich hab zwa null Ahnung von Gewässerbewirtschaftung, dennoch ist 1ha ja nicht wirklich Groß. Ich persönlich würde den See so weit und so gut wie möglich abfischen. Um den Weißfischbestand erstmal zu regeln. Einen Bruchteil der Rotaugen schmeißt du wieder in den See zurück. Anschließend würde ich passend zum Weißfischbestand dann Raubfisch einsetzten. Vorzugsweise Hecht, der soll ja nicht so schnell verbutten wie Barsch und da das Wasser ja relativ klar ist nur wenige Zander. Schlamm ist ja da, dann wird das Wasser auch mal bei stärkerem Wind trüber.

War nur so ne laienaussage, mal sehen was die Erfahreneren Leute sagen, bin ja lernwillig


----------



## Sneep (27. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*

Hallo,

je kleiner ein Gewässer ist, desto  schwieriger wird es, ein Gleichgewicht herzustellen.

In einem 600 Liter Aquarium kann ich eine ganze Lebensgemeinschaft halten, wenn auch ohne Räuber. Im Goldfischglas geht das nicht. Unter einer gewissen Größe kann ich nur noch 1 Art oder mehre Kleinfischarten halten.

Immer wenn hier im Board Besatzempfehlungen mit 1 Hechtpärchen kommen, kann man davon ausgehen, dass das Gewässer wegen der geringen Größe nicht in ein Beute-Räuber-Gleichgewicht zu bringen ist.

Selbst in meinem 600 Liter-Becken geht das nicht. Wenn ich einen Buntbarsch dazu setze, habe ich am anderen Morgen kein Gleichgewicht, sondern keine andern Fische mehr.

An deinem Vorschlag stört mich der gleichzeitige Besatz mit Hecht und Zander. 
Der Zander benötigt trübes Wasser, der Hecht braucht sehr klares Wasser und Pflanzen. In einem 1-ha-See gibt es entweder geeignete Habitate für Hecht *oder* für Zander.

In großen Baggerlöchern oder Talsperren mögen beide Strukturen nebeneinander vorkommen. Ein Kleingewässer kann aber nicht gleichzeitig trübe und klar sein.

sneep


----------



## Joker66 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*



kokirie schrieb:


> Hallo liebe gemeinde!
> 
> Ich habe hier mal eine Frage zu einem ausgewogenen Fischbesatz für ein 1 ha großes Gewässer.
> 
> ...


d.h. die Freiwasserfläche beträgt nur noch 0,2ha - nicht ausreichend ....
Was mich daran auch stört ist die Wassertiefe ...

... - egal ob Zander oder Hecht ... 
1.20 Meter reichen da einfach mal nicht aus, um das Ganze "ausgewogen" zu machen.

Um diese Raubfische zu beheimaten sollte dein/euer Gewässertiefen von bis zu 4 Metern aufweisen.

Mal abgesehen von den anderen Voraussetzungen .


Petri


----------



## BERND2000 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*



Joker66 schrieb:


> d.h. die Freiwasserfläche beträgt nur noch 0,2ha - nicht ausreichend ....
> Was mich daran auch stört ist die Wassertiefe ...
> 
> ... - egal ob Zander oder Hecht ...
> ...


 

Was hat das mit 4 Meter zu tun ?
Pruduktiver sind flache Gewässer, da kommt das Licht bis zum Grund.
Warum sollten Hechte 4 Meter benötigen?
Beim Zander ist es ok, die Brut verträgt kein Licht.
Ich kenne eine Menge Gewässer die nicht mal 0, 8 Meter tief sind und Hechte bis über den Meter aufweisen.
Klar, wird es im Winter unter dem Eis knapp.
Aber da spielen O² und die Entgasung eine Rolle.


----------



## Joker66 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit 4 Meter zu tun ?
> *Pruduktiver sind flache Gewässer*, da kommt das Licht bis zum Grund.
> Warum sollten Hechte 4 Meter benötigen?
> Beim Zander ist es ok, die Brut verträgt kein Licht.
> ...



Wer spricht hier von Produktivität ?
Es geht darum das Gewässer ausgewogen zu besetzen.
Was hat eine Fischart, in einem von Menschenhand "geformten Gewässer" zu suchen,
dass nicht seine natürlichen Bedürfnisse vorweist ? |bigeyes

Es sei denn, man möchte das Gewässer als Entnahmestelle einrichten - dass hat dann aber nichts mit Hege zu tun.

Petri


----------



## BERND2000 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*



Joker66 schrieb:


> Wer spricht hier von Produktivität ?
> Es geht darum das Gewässer ausgewogen zu besetzen.
> Was hat eine Fischart, in einem von Menschenhand "geformten Gewässer" zu suchen,
> dass nicht seine natürlichen Bedürfnisse vorweist ? |bigeyes
> ...


 
Richtig, unausgewogen wäre es ohne Raubfisch.
Erst die Raubfische Puffern die Lebensgemeinschaften in dem sie den Weißfisch kurz halten.

Der geeignete Raubfisch ist dann der Hecht.
Große, Klarheit und Deckung des Gewässers stimmt alles.
Fast ein Wunder wenn der dort fehlt.

Keine Ahnung wie Du darauf kommst das es Hechten dort nicht zusagt.


----------



## Joker66 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Richtig, unausgewogen wäre es ohne Raubfisch.
> Erst die Raubfische Puffern die Lebensgemeinschaften in dem sie den Weißfisch kurz halten.
> 
> Der geeignete Raubfisch ist dann der Hecht.
> ...



Ich spreche nicht davon dass das Gewässer keine Raubfische haben sollte.

Ich sage nicht, dass der Hecht kein geeigneter Raubfisch ist.

Ich spreche auch nicht davon das es dem Hecht "nicht zusagt".



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit 4 Meter zu tun ?
> Pruduktiver sind flache Gewässer, da kommt das Licht bis zum Grund.
> Warum sollten Hechte 4 Meter benötigen?
> Beim Zander ist es ok, die Brut verträgt kein Licht.
> ...



Genau die Frage was es mit 4 Metern zu tun hat beantwortest du dir selber - ... Sauerstoff.

Desweiteren habe ich von - bis zu 4 Metern - geschrieben.

Ich schreibe nicht dass das Gewäser komplett 4 Meter tief sein muss.

Für den Sommer sind es eben ganau diese Tiefen, man kann es auch sauerstoffreiche Kaltwasserzonen nennen,
die braucht auch jede Fischart.
Bei einem Fließgewässer sieht dass anders aus - liegt hier aber nicht als Grundlage vor.

Warum sollte ein mit Hechten besetztes Gewässer Tiefwasserzonen von bis zu 4 Metern aufweisen ...

Das liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, das Hechte Lauerjäger sind und wachsen.
Irgendwann ist ein Hecht zu groß, um in dieser beschriebenen Gewässerstruktur, ein Lauerjäger zu sein.

Eben genau dann braucht er diese Tiefwasserzonen ... um zu jagen.

Wenn Hege, dann richtige Hege.

Der Besatz einer Fischart sollte nur dann erfolgen, 
wenn man vom Schlupf bis zum Tot gewährleisten kann, 
den entsprechenden Lebensraum zu bieten.
(wo steht das nochmal - ? )


Petri


----------



## BERND2000 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*



Joker66 schrieb:


> Ich spreche nicht davon dass das Gewässer keine Raubfische haben sollte.
> 
> Ich sage nicht, dass der Hecht kein geeigneter Raubfisch ist.
> 
> ...


 
Schuldigung wußte ich nicht.
Bin halt ein Anfänger, der nur wenig über Fische weiß.
Klar, sollte eine Art nur besetzt werden wen sie dort geeignete Bedingungen vorfindet.

Hab halt kaum Erfahrung, und schreib hir nur so rum.|supergri

Jetzt mal Klartext, du verwechselst da etwas, Hechte haben keine Fettflosse.:m

Das entspricht voll dem Habitat des Hechtes.
Was du schreibst ist völliger Blödsinn und ich verstehe nicht wie Du darauf kommst das Hechte sich da nicht halten könnten.
Ich denke mehr als die Hälfte aller Hechtbestände in Deutschland wirst Du in deutlich flacheren Gewässern vorfinden.
Da sind dann Großhechte in Gräben die kaum 50 cm tief sind ein Extrembeispiel. Findest Du an der Küste.
Bei uns kommen die auch wunderbar in in flachen Kleingewässern klar, besetzen bracht man die da nicht.
Habe ich wenigstens selten gemacht,und trotzdem etliche gefangen.
Klar, bin ich ein Neuling und kein alter Hase.
Wissen fehlt mir immer und mit mitte 40 bin ich nicht alt.
Aber, mit über 40 Jahren die man am Wasser verbracht hat, sammelt man schon Erfahrungen.

Eine ist zum Beispiel, das Hechte noch klarkommen wenn die Gewässer für Brassen schon ungeeignet sind.


----------



## Gardenfly (29. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*



Joker66 schrieb:


> Ich spreche nicht davon dass das Gewässer keine Raubfische haben sollte.
> 
> Ich sage nicht, dass der Hecht kein geeigneter Raubfisch ist.
> 
> ...



???
da sind unsere Hechte aber alle ungebildet.
Es gibt in meiner Region mehr 1,5m tiefe Gewässer als 4m und mehr, die besseren Hechtgewässer sind aber immer die flacheren.
Hecht benötigt Futterfisch klares Wasser und Unterstände-alles was das Gewässer hat und wundere dich nicht was für Granaten im Flachwasser-Teichen vorkommen und wie unbemerkt die dort herankommen.


----------



## peterpanik (29. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ???
> da sind unsere Hechte aber alle ungebildet.
> Es gibt in meiner Region mehr 1,5m tiefe Gewässer als 4m und mehr, die besseren Hechtgewässer sind aber immer die flacheren.
> Hecht benötigt Futterfisch klares Wasser und Unterstände-alles was das Gewässer hat und wundere dich nicht was für Granaten im Flachwasser-Teichen vorkommen und wie unbemerkt die dort herankommen.



richtig meine größte dame habe ich in einem "teich" von ca 1h mit einer maximalen wassertiefe von 60cm gefangen.


----------



## Sneep (30. September 2011)

*AW: Besatz eines 1 ha großen Biotop*

Hallo,

1 ha Fläche, eine Tiefe von 120 cm, klares Wasser, Schilfzone, reichlich Wasserpflanzen und Unmengen an Beutefischen

So werden sich Hechte vermutlich das Paradies vorstellen.

Es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund diesem Gewässer die Hecht-Eignung abzusprechen, im Gegenteil.


SNEEp


----------

